# How long does it take to get a Bridging Visa A / Bridging Visa B?



## speedyetz (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi everyone. We have just applied for a subclass 820 and received our confirmation of validity and grant of BVA. My partner (the applicant) is currently still on a student visa which will expire in September. He would like to go overseas (leaving next week) to visit family and it looks like these are his options:

1. Leave without getting a BVB (allowing the current BVA to cease) and arrive back before his student visa expires and immediately apply for a BVA upon return to Australia.

2. Apply for a BVB before leaving. 

Ideally, we would take the first option as it avoids the extra cost of the BVB. Does anyone know how long it takes to apply for a BVA which has ceased as the result of travel? Is this something that can be granted on the spot if he applies at immi in person, or does it take some time? Basically, we would like to know how many days before his student visa expires he should return to ensure he doesn't get caught out. 

Alternatively, we would just apply for the BVB, accept the extra cost and come back without worrying about the BVA being granted in time. However, he is thinking of flying out next week ASAP - does anyone have experience with how long it takes to have a BVB granted? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Your partner's BVA will not kick in until his student visa expires. As long as he would be back before it expired there'd be no reason to go through the BVB process. You can call DIAC and confirm if you like.


----------



## speedyetz (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks CG. We decided to go with a BVB in the end because we are intending to travel overseas a few times in the next few months anyway. 

We went to the Sydney office and they were happy to give a 6 months multi-entry BVB on the basis of family visits / Christmas trip.


----------



## statbat (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry to ask a question on older post.

When you apply for partner visa on-shore you get BVA. How can you make it BVB ? You can just ask them to change it or while having BVA, apply for BVB and pay extra cost?

I like the freedom of BVB to travel.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You need to apply for the BVB. You apply no earlier than 3 months and no later than 2 weeks from your travel date. I believe you need some evidence or explanation of travel plans, so it's not a "just in case I want to travel" visa.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

statbat said:


> Sorry to ask a question on older post.
> 
> When you apply for partner visa on-shore you get BVA. How can you make it BVB ? You can just ask them to change it or while having BVA, apply for BVB and pay extra cost?
> 
> I like the freedom of BVB to travel.


You only apply for BV B when you have a good reason to travel outside Australia while waiting for a decision on your other visa application.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

GBP said:


> You only apply for BV B when you have a good reason to travel outside Australia while waiting for a decision on your other visa application.


This. Statbat, a BVB is not a bridging visa you can hold onto during the entire length of your visa processing. It's a temporary visa that allows you to leave Australia for a specific trip, that's it. It's valid for no more than six months (sometimes less), and you should call Immigration to reinstate your BVA when you arrive back in Australia from your trip.


----------



## Juckie (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know if it is possible to walk into an immigration office in Melbourne and have Bridging B approved there and then? If so which one?

Thanks.


----------



## leena666 (Apr 9, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Your partner's BVA will not kick in until his student visa expires. As long as he would be back before it expired there'd be no reason to go through the BVB process. You can call DIAC and confirm if you like.


I lodged 820 as well ,Is that mean that if I m holding a working holiday visa and would like to travel oversea, I don't have to apply for a BVB as long as I return before my working holiday visa expired ?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That's correct - as Maggie told you on another thread, just contact DIBP when you return to make sure your BVA is still in place.


----------

